# Best deeply-sampled acoustic ukulele VST?



## Neifion (Aug 2, 2015)

Lay 'em on me. Any price point.


----------



## sleepy hollow (Aug 2, 2015)

Just recently read about _Ukulele Trio _by CI. http://www.cinematique-instruments.com/inst_ukulele_3.php

Not exactly sure, what "deep sampled" really means...

- Lots of samples? Big library = good library?
- Plenty of articulations?

Anyway, the "Farewell to Cheyenne" demo sounds nice.


----------



## Ah_dziz (Aug 2, 2015)

Depending on the situation I use the wavesfactory one or the one from vir2 acou6tics. They are both good stuff.


----------



## pderbidge (Aug 2, 2015)

You should also check out the Acousticsamples one called "UKU" that came out just this year. It's newer and likely more customizable then other Ukulele libraries I've seen.They are having a 30% sale on all their instruments right now and if you buy it through JRRshop there is an extra discount in the cart. Looks like it will cover every art you could want as well as strumming patterns, including custom strumming I believe. This Video gives a good overview.



Just to give you some alternatives that haven't been mention yet:

Audiohawaii.com has Concert Ukulele and Concert Strummer
Dreamaudiotools.com has Indie Ukulele
Pettinhouse.com has a Ukulele as well

Also, the new Renaxxance (Nylon String guitar) instrument by Indiginus has a fake but cool sort of Ukulele/Mandolin mode added to the library in an update shortly after release.


----------



## soniceldorado (Aug 2, 2015)

Not exactly 'acoustic', but you may also look into the deeply sampled E-Ukulele by audiowiesel.
http://www.audio-wiesel.com/e-ukulele/

Frank Herrlinger did a great job in capturing the instrument.
There are also plenty of chord structures available (14x round robin):
major, major6, major(-7), major7, major9, minor, minor6, minor(-7), sus2, sus4 and also dead notes


----------



## R. Soul (Aug 3, 2015)

8dio has both a strumming and solo ukulele library. 35% off store wide right now. 
I haven't tried it though.

I like the Wavesfactory one, but it's limited to major and minor chords.
Pettinhouse one is very basic - only contains downstrums. I struggled getting usable results out of it.
I tried the free audio wiesel one. Maybe it's the fact that it's a e-ukulele but it sounded very lifeless to me. 

I have Sunbird from Acousticsamples and like it a lot, so I had their ukulele on my radar. 
It's a concert one though and not a soprano like you normally hear when you hear a ukulele track.
I also thought it sounded a bit flat judging by the demos, but it could be that I'm just not familiar with the concert type.

Amplesound is supposed to be working on one, but it could be months before it's out.


----------



## autopilot (Aug 3, 2015)

I have the 8dio ones. They are both excellent.


----------



## Lode_Runner (Aug 3, 2015)

There's also one from Audio Hawaii - http://www.audiohawaii.com/


----------



## Richard Wilkinson (Aug 3, 2015)

Audio Hawaii one is great. Loads more playable and flexible than I'd expected. The 8dio one has issues with timing and loop points in places, but in a mix it's generally ok & the sound is great.

Also, a you can get a good concert uke for less than £100 and they're not that difficult to play.


----------



## Kejero (Aug 7, 2015)

I've got almost every virtual uke out there, and for strumming I highly prefer the PettinHouse one. It takes a little bit of control of velocity and sustain pedal, but it sounds great once you get the hang of it. Because the strums aren't prerecorded chords, you can strum any chord in any voicing you want, which is a huge bonus for me. I have only one small negative issue with this library, which is that the samples have some kind of high-pitched harmonics baked into them. Most people won't even hear it, and it's completely inaudible in a mix with other instruments, but it could be an issue for some.

As for plucked uke's, I usually go with either the PettinHouse, or the Audio Hawaii uke.

I only recently got the 8dio Uke libraries, but haven't really had the chance to get to know them better. As with most of their libraries, quite a few of their loops are not seamless, and I get the impression that their X-legato feature doesn't always behave like it should. I love 8dio's work on many of their libraries, but it seems that there's always this lack of polish that could've elevated each of their libraries from nice to great. These are usually a bunch of little things that could be ironed out in a few days, so as far as I'm concerned they should just take a little bite off their GUI budget and make the sound shine, instead of the eyecandy. I do absolutely love their "processed" versions of their plucked instruments. These give you some very, very cool textures to work with that are hard to find or emulate elsewhere.


----------

